

Storager case study: Bing, Google - michaeltwofish
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2011/03/28/storager-case-study-bing-google/

======
ck2
IMHO, these kinds of submissions would get more attention if we rewrite the
title to something more relevant

ie.

"How Bing and Google use localstorage to accelerate mobile browsing"

It's a good article but no-one knows what "storager" means.

~~~
michaeltwofish
Fair point.

